

Io.js is one step closer to ARM64 - andrewbarba
https://github.com/iojs/io.js/blob/v1.x/CHANGELOG.md#2015-03-02-version-143-rvagg

======
jbergstroem
The title is misleading (currently: Io.js is one step closer to ARM). io.js
already supports armv{6,7}. You can download these binaries here:
[https://iojs.org/dist/v1.4.2/](https://iojs.org/dist/v1.4.2/)

This change introduces preliminary support for armv8 (aarch64) which was
merged to pave way for the upcoming upgrade to openssl 1.0.2 -- well, at least
merged at this point in time.

The "bigger news" is that ARM has contacted io.js, offering additional
architectures for io.js to build on (where specifically armv8 was introduced).
Read more here: [https://github.com/iojs/evangelism/blob/master/weekly-
update...](https://github.com/iojs/evangelism/blob/master/weekly-
updates/weekly-update.2015-02-27.md)

~~~
lambda
Thank you for the "currently" parenthetical! By the time I saw this, the tile
had already been changed to "Io.js is one step closer to ARM64", and I really
hate reading a bunch of comments about an inaccurate title without actually
being able to see what it used to be.

------
ralmidani
Does the new relationship between Io.js and ARM mean we'll finally have
GNU+Linux packages for recent releases?

I was unable to build node from source on Ubuntu, and the best I can do is a
PPA update which gives me v0.10.36 instead of 0.10.25 from the default
repositories.

It's a shame to be so limited while I can very easily install the latest
version on the proprietary OS.

------
luisrudge
what that brings to the table?

~~~
andrewbarba
Well there is a lot of debate over the fork of Node.js and so far there hasn't
been a ground breaking reason for it other than newer versions of popular
dependencies and faster release cycles. I think supporting new architectures
(specifically mobile ones) is a big deal for the fork and an important
distinction from Node.

~~~
sigzero
Isn't this bad for the community? If they diverge more there is going to be a
bigger split that hurts everyone.

~~~
keslag
Why would it? I have a choice of hundreds of languages and frameworks.
Objective C didn't make C worse, nor did C++, C# or countless other languages
that don't start with a C. In truth, they all keep making each other better
with competing features.

